# Flash trim bit to Venner



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Please let me know...
Is it possible for me to use Flash trim bit to 12mm Venner(*1) edge ?
Thank you.

(*1) I do not know how to say it. Please see attached.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Benny, you can use flush trim bits for trimming veneer. This is the reason they were made.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike san
Thank you for answer.
I think I could have done well.
Please teach me again.
Thank you.


----------

